# SpiderFEST 2010 - Darkrose Manor Submission 'Horace'



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

We'll be sending Mr. Horace out to The Davis' this next week.

100_5431 | Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e888e68ea8

100_5429 | Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4099/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@34e0454a71

100_5420 | Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@1bf4725fd3

Read about SpiderFEST here

*edit - not sure why I'm getting an error on the images.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The face on this one is like something out of Twilight Zone or One Step Beyond - well done!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks so much RoxyBlue!! We appreciate the compliment & the comparison!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very creepy!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

He's so cool!! I love the expression in that face! Gruesome, and yet endearing! Love him!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool looking fella you have created....sure he will be right at home among his fellow spider creations!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

WOW!! Very kewl!!

hmmm...Im seeing alot of submissions but been too busy...let me see if I can get one going...


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WooHoo ... all kinds of creepy is coming for SpiderFest2010! Great work!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very creepy cool!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! We truly appreciate the compliments! <3

Mr. Chicken - we loved your guy too! (And thanks for fixing the photos!)


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Ewww. That thing is creepy! I hate spiders...i actually jumped when the pic came up. Nice job! !!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

great looking spiders! you should be very proud


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awww he's a cute lil fella I totally dig the face and the added detail WELL DONE!!!!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

That is sweet!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Way cool. What are the legs made out of?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is a very novel and creepy take on a spider, very nice!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this post. Very well done and unique! I am bookmarking this for inspiration. 

Great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I use to have nightmares about spiders, I hope I don't start dreaming of this guy.  I think Nixie got it right, he's gruesome! Nice job.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Yuck so therefore he is awesome!


----------

